# Is Science Diet any good?



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering if Science Diet cat food was good for hedgehogs. I am having a hard time finding any of the foods on the recommended food list in my area. Should I get one of these? Is so which?

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760377

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760439

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760711

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760711

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760385

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760437

If none of these are there any other Science Diet cat foods that are good for hedgehogs? Please post link. http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/pr...owsePath=1408474395183764&bmUID=1222131428406

If none Science Diet products are good for hedgehogs what other foods should I look for at my pet store?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

None of those foods look good. I didn't see the Guaranteed Analysis, but I checked out the ingredients, and most of the first and second ingredients are either Brewers Rice (a filler) and a by-product.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have Science Diet Adult Cat Light in my mix. It isn't too bad, but there are a lot better foods out there. Check out the stickies at the top of the Diet & Nutrition Section, there are good lists there.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

*I NEED a new food!!!!!*

:| I am finding that I need a new food in the worst way. Through my food research I have found that the food my breeder gave me is crap. I feel lost with nothing to go on except a list of foods I have no idea where to find. I looked at my local pet store and none of the foods they were selling sounded familiar from the recommended foods list. I have no idea feed my hedgehog. I plan to go to my pet store sometime with a printed list and see if any of the pet stores foods are recommended for hedgehogs. Are there any recommended foods from large companies that pet stores would most likely be selling? Thanks for any help.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Petco and Petsmart, if you have either of those near you, will carry several if not all of the foods listed under Reaper's recommended dry food list. I know for sure that Petco carries Royal Canin, Wellness, Spa Select, Natural Balance, etc.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Petco is really close to my house. It is the pet store I am talking about. I am pretty sure they had Royal Canin, I couldn't remember if it was on the list or not. They probably carried some of the others too. Like I said I have to print the list.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

I was told Prescription Diet was a good brand, high quality and therefore I bought some Kitten Formula for my little guy. I will have to find some of the other ones listed in the recommended food lists. Hard to find a lot of the brands on the list up here in Montreal.

R.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Petco actually is starting to carry more and more good foods. Per their website they have Blue Buffalo, Halo, Pet Promise (one of my favs), Wellness, Natural Balance & Royal Canin.

If shopping at a petstore isn't working out, you may want to consider buying online and having it shipped. I stopped shopping at local stores after visiting several multiple times to only come out empty handed or to find that the foods they had were near or past their expiration. The cost of shipping is a little high, but if you calculate the cost of gas to shop around and your time you wasted, and you can often find smaller packages so that you can waste less... I find it worth it... plus the food typically has a longer expiration date on it than at the local stores (fresher). I use Pet Food Direct www.petfooddirect.com


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I just bought Wellness Indoor Health for my hedgehog. Is there anything else I should add for a mix?


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> I just bought Wellness Indoor Health for my hedgehog. Is there anything else I should add for a mix?


It is recommended that they have a variety of differant foods. The ones that most people use are 
chicken soup for the cat lovers soul
Royal canin 37
Blue Spa

Other's ive heard people use (i dont know if they still do, so correct me if im wrong)
Solid Gold 
Fromm Four Stars
Innova

Good luck!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Generally all of the information on the back of the bags (guaranteed analysis, ingredients, feeding instructions) is an overwhelming amount of information, but if you focus on a few key things, it will be much easier for you. 

First look at the ingredients list. If the first few ingredients are a meal, by-product or grain, put the bag back down and move to the next one. If the first few ingredients are a meat chicken, salmon, turkey bison etc, continue to the next step. 

Check out the guaranteed analysis, this is where the amount of fat, fiber, and fiber (as well as other information) is listed in percentages. You want to shot for a food that is low in fat (around 5%) and high in protein (around 20%), and you want a fiber content of about 15%. 

Both cat food, and dog food (crushed into hedgehog size) are acceptable foods. Try to steer clear of foods marketed specifically for hedgehogs.


----------

